# Andere Möglichkeit als PAP oder Struktogramm



## Mitschy86 (11 April 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde, 

erst mal muss ich mich bedanken für das super Forum habe schon öfters hier rumgestöbert (meist auch mit Erfolg etwas hilfreiches gefunden).

Ich mache im Moment Praktikumssemester und meine Aufgabe ist ein Kreislager zu programmieren. Also eine schon sehr komplexe Aufgabe (keine Angst ich bekomme in der Firma auch immer gute Tipps, aber man kann ja nicht laufend den Chef nerven).

Da die Anlage recht groß ist und ich immer wieder merke das ich den zusammenhang nicht Überblicke oder nicht genau weiß was wie Verknüpft werden muss wollte ich mir eine Art PAP oder Strktorgramm machen.
Irgendwie schreckt dieser Gedanke mich aber ab, weil ich glaube mir die Arbeit zu machen und danach wird es auch nicht wirklich übersichtlicher.

Gibts da vielleicht noch eine leichter Variante?

Danke für die Hilfe.

Gruß Micha

Edit: Achso programmiert werden soll eine Siemens S7.


----------



## Bl000b3r (27 April 2011)

also wenn du den PA ordentlich machst, wird es garantie nicht unübersichtlicher ... aber ich persönlich bin auch eher der typ mit bleistift und notizblock arbeitet xD


----------



## LarsVader (28 April 2011)

Hallo Micha,
hast Du dir schon einmal Grafcet von der firma Festo angeschaut?
Hiermit kannst du Abläufe sowohl grob, als auch detailiert skizzieren.
Schau mal auf deren Homepage nach, dort findest Du Infos dazu. Es ist nicht schwer zu verstehen und bringt einiges an Übersicht.

Gruß
LT


----------



## Boxy (28 April 2011)

Na wie sieht es mit TopDown aus?
Oder Funktionsbeschreibung ...


----------



## Bl000b3r (28 April 2011)

GRAFCET ist gut ... was ich nicht empfehlen kann ist SmartDraw, das Progr hat nur Ecken und Kanten und ist für den Leistungsumfang echt verdammt teuer xD
du solltest schon eine Dokumentation anlegen, um es für andere Leute verständlicher zu machen falls mal was nach deiner Zeit dort geändert werden soll


----------



## Mitschy86 (2 Mai 2011)

Danke für die Antworten.
Das genannte GRAFCET hab ich mir jetzt mal ein bisschen angeschaut. 

Ich konnte jetzt endlich mal mit meinem Prof über die Sache reden und er meinte ich sollte nur zu einem Antrieb die PAP's anfertigen (sonst würde ich den Rahmen der Arbeit sprengen).

Also hab ich demnach keine Wahl und muss da durch. Ausserdem stell ich mir die Frage ob ich mit meiner bisherigen Programmstruktur Grafcet umsetzen kann.

Meine Programmstruktur sieht wiefolgt aus:
OB1 - Aufruf der Funktionen
---Funktionen eines Antriebs ---
FC1 - Einschaltbedingung/Betriebsstundenzähler
FC2 - Ein-/Ausschaltbefehl des Antriebs
FC3 - Ein-/Ausschaltbefehl der Hilfantriebe
FC4 - Fehlermeldungen (Sammelfehler->Abschaltung)
FC5 - Warnmeldung

Mir ist bewusst das ich den PAP eigentlich vor dem programmieren erstellen sollte. Aber ich musste erstmal anfangen zu Programmieren damit ich überhaupt einen Überblick über die Anlage bekommen und wie was funktioniert.

Jetzt ist nur die Frage wie ich den/die PAP/'s umsetze?!?

Gruß Micha

EDIT: 


Boxy schrieb:


> Na wie sieht es mit TopDown aus?
> Oder Funktionsbeschreibung ...


 
Eine Funktionsbeschriebung hab ich nur von einer anderen Anlage. Für die Arbeit soll ich jedoch jeden Antrieb einzeln beschrieben.


----------



## vierlagig (2 Mai 2011)

grafcet ist für schrittmaschinen
deine scheint mir eine zustandsabhängige maschine zu sein != schritt gesteuert ... man könnte mit grafcet arbeiten würde dafür aber die norm zu grafcet verletzen...


----------



## Mitschy86 (2 Mai 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> grafcet ist für schrittmaschinen
> deine scheint mir eine zustandsabhängige maschine zu sein != schritt gesteuert ... man könnte mit grafcet arbeiten würde dafür aber die norm zu grafcet verletzen...


 
Ja ich haben Zustände auf die ich entsprechend reagiere, im Programm. Die Automatik jedoch soll in Schrittkette programmiert werden und greift dann mehr oder weniger "extern" in die oben genannte Struktur ein. 

Ich werde mich also doch mal an den PAP halten, da das auch eine Variante ist die mir nicht gänzlich unbekannt ist.

Gruß


----------

